# Information on kits ONLY



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Any help with my 2 does would really help. 
On before and after care


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I think I've answered this before. Up food and leafy greens. Keep quiet. Add lots of hay for nesting. Don't interfere too much, get them to a GOOD vet if they show any signs of distress at giving birth given their age. Read up on RWAF site for information you can trust. You would be best advised to find a more rabbit savvy vet in my opinion. Maybe go on rabbit rehome forum and ask there if anyone knows a good vet in your area. I am worried about your does so please keep us up to date with what's going on. Have they three days left now? Sometimes this close to kindling they start to go off their food. any signs of that? Any nest building yet?

this is a good link with lots of info;
http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/showthread.php?327923-Accidental-Litters-and-Taking-on-Babies


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Yer i.know about greens etc.
Just not sure about nesting box there behavior 
One female is more loving the other one growls but comes over to be loved.
Some people.say check.kits.other says leave them.alone.


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

I have looked up savvy vets found 3 but due to health issues i was admitted onto hospital so couldnt ring round but will do it.tomorrow and will check th.out.before.hand.
Thank u 4 the likk.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I didn't use a box. Flo built a huge nest at two weeks! She had 6 kits out of the nest,1 in and was running round pulling fur when I found her. I left her for an hour and she hadn't nested them herself so I let her out, rubbed my hands in her litter, popped em all in and put her in with some veg and left her to it for a couple of days. I snuck peeks but didn't handle them and didn't disturb her too much to reduce risk of rejection. At four or five days I let her out and rubbed my hands in litter etc and had a good look in the nest. Found a dead one. She had actually pulled it out of the nest the day before but it was alive so I put it back. They sometimes take a ride out on a nipple when feeding so pop them in after getting mums scent on your hand. That's all u need to worry about for now. Let's cross each bridge as you come to it. 
Hormones mess with temperament. Flo was scary for two weeks then quite mellow. Just let them be the boss, their mothering instinct is fantastic.


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

That link u showed.me was very usefull answered alot of questions. 
My girls r building nests.
Should i clean them out.before birth


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Aren't you only a couple of days away now? I'd clean the toilet area but leave the nest alone. Try not to disrupt the nests now as it could cause them to scatter the kits.


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Yer there toilet is on the top of the cage. I usually empty it dailey and compleyely clean.them out 2 times a week.
But since being pregnant one of them patch just goes ne were
She being alot.less aggressive today apears her normal lovin self


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

By my estimates you are on day 29? Keep a close eye on them. Have they gone off their food?


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Yer think so
How.many days r they actually pregnant for as i read conflicting stories 
And do u count day of conception


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry I missed this, 28-31 I think is the usual. How have they been today?


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Started pulling fur today so ne time soon.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Sounds like it's going to happen, keep a real close eye on them, regular checks.


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

I will. 
Will they both.have them.the.same.day


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Who knows? Lol. You will just have to watch and wait.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

it will more than likely happen in the early hours and you minght find a full nest in the morning


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Went out this morning for toffee to jump out open her nest as if to say look whst i got mum and inside were 4 babies all alive and fed


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

Natzzhixon said:


> Went out this morning for toffee to jump out open her nest as if to say look whst i got mum and inside were 4 babies all alive and fed


Congratulations have you taken any pictures?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Ahh bless, glad she was ok with it. Best advice I can give you is not to over handle. Sneak peeks if she is happy for you to do so, and don't use a flash if you do take photos.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

aww glad they are all ok just leave her to get on with things now with a daily check from you :dita:


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

She happy to let me check them.
We have a pure white one 
A grey and white one 
And 2 look blue


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

4 beautiful babies


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

aww there goner be real cuties


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats on your beautiful new arrivals. 4 tiny new little baby bunnies and a happy mum - bet your glad you didn't have them killed now aren't you?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

How are things going? Did your second doe have kits too?


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello yes the next morning patch had 4 beautiful babys too. 
Has turned bk to her lovely self.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats on your other 4 new babies Natzz. 8 babies and 2 happy perfectly fine mother buns. So they'll "almost certainly die giving birth" will they? What a load of tosh that was - you'd have killed those 8 bunnies for nothing. Fact.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Aww I'm glad they stayed safe. You are going to have your hands full!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> Congrats on your other 4 new babies Natzz. 8 babies and 2 happy perfectly fine mother buns. *So they'll "almost certainly die giving birth" will they? What a load of tosh that was - you'd have killed those 8 bunnies for nothing. Fact.*


was their really any need for this comment. you seem to be posting a lot of comments which are aimed to get a reaction, which is know as trolling.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> was their really any need for this comment. you seem to be posting a lot of comments which are aimed to get a reaction, which is know as trolling.


No I'm not, I just find it quite disturbing that she was told on a pet lover's forum, to abort her baby rabbits as the mothers would mostly die, when they have been fine. That is very dangerous advice to give - as it is a fact that they would of died for nothing, if I'd done that I couldn't stand the guilt. I just think when so many thought that's what should be done, now that their born and fine it shouldn't be brushed aside as it just might make anyone else think twice in the same/similar situation. I am not trolling, the OP was told to kill her baby rabbits because the mothers would almost certainly die, they haven't, the babies and mothers are perfectly fine, that is a rather important point which to me needs reminding and remembering about don't you think?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i think you will find they said they *could* die. thankfully they didnt, but their is always a chance. which some of us are not willing to take.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, but it was also said it was most likely that they would and she would be better off getting rid of them.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Sigh, do you like to turn every thread into an argument?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> Yes, but it was also said it was most likely that they would and she would be better off getting rid of them.


because it is true, there is always a risk with giving birth. which to me even if their was a 5% chance of them dying i wouldnt want to risk it.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Lopside said:


> Sigh, do you like to turn every thread into an argument?


yes it seems like she does


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> was their really any need for this comment. you seem to be posting a lot of comments which are aimed to get a reaction, which is know as trolling.


That's exactly my way of thinking too. :yesnod:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Lopside said:


> Sigh, do you like to turn every thread into an argument?


No I don't, but telling someone to KILL something because it would most proberbly die when it's actually been totally fine is far from ok in my book.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Thread title....help with kits only. Try and keep to the subject. As there are no questions from Nat on how to help with the kits, other than saying I'm glad they are doing well and everything has turned out ok so far, then there is nothing else to say. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

colliewobble said:


> Yes, but it was also said it was most likely that they would and she would be better off getting rid of them.





colliewobble said:


> No I don't, but telling someone to KILL something because it would most proberbly die when it's actually been totally fine is far from ok in my book.


i think `advising` someone to do something that goes against the grain of what you happen to `think` isn`t necessarily a bad thing. one of the rabbits is already on her second litter of kits , not sure about the other one.
if natz don`t get things right and those kits end up in the wrong homes how many opportunities are those rabbits going to have to reproduce ?? the rescue situation with all animals right now is dire.
but that`s okay i suppose because at the end of the day , you aren`t the one rescuing them are you ?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't get rescue rabbits for one reason - there are none anywhere near me. At all. Not without an over 50 mile trip in any direction and I can't drive. I bought my rabbits off breeders and it cost me £300 near enough to get them as there is no breeders near me either so I had to use a courier.I don't adopt rescues because I don't want to, but because I can't.


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow ive been gone the whole afternoon and mayhem.
I dont wish to get into into all this again but.
Yes so glad i didnt 
For those who want to know about homing were keeping 2 one.from each.littler the.others are going to my.mum my brother n my sister n my girls r going to be.spayed


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Everything should be fairly quiet until their eyes start to open around 10 days. You might find around day 8 they get a bit more adventurous and mum might start trying to barricade them in or put stuff on the nest, food bowls, toys etc. for that reason I got mine a lightweight plastic dish, and I did find it on the nest. Just keep an eye out for any kits that take a ride on mums teat and end up outside the nest, just bob them back in. Keep mums food freely coming too as she needs extra calories to feed her growing babies


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Will.do thank u


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

It's lovely that their going to family members, as you'll still be able to see them from time to time and know their being well looked after.


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Yer we always said we would only give them to people who we trust and will get.to see them so its.lovely also it will b easyer for my kids to


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad to hear it all went smoothly.
Are you going to get them all spayed? That way you will be able to prevent future pregnancies & also to protect them from developing certain cancers, which female rabbits are susceptible to


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Glad to hear it all went smoothly.
> Are you going to get them all spayed? That way you will be able to prevent future pregnancies & also to protect them from developing certain cancers, which female rabbits are susceptible to


If you look on an earlier post she says she is getting them spayed


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lopside said:


> If you look on an earlier post she says she is getting them spayed


Sorry, I just kind of ignored a lot of posts due to the arguing so missed it


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

lol....arguing??? NOOOOOO! You must have got that wrong!!


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Well patch being first time mum isnt feeding her babies


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

how do you know shes not feeding them? its rare to see a doe feed her babies, so please please dont interfere with the nest in anyway, keep disturbance to a minimum, dont be tempted to look in the nest, just feed her then leave... or she undoubtedly _will_ reject them.

.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Do the babies look thin and are they noisy?
And is mum ok? Is she eating and acting normally?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

How are your kits doing? Been thinking about them


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

She defo wasnt feeding them. We lost 2 so the other 2 have been taken on by toffee who is doing a brilliant job with them.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

aw thats a shame, sorry for the little two that died, well done Toffee for taking them on.


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

I no i was very sad 
But toffee is doing brilliant every time i go to the bottom.of the garden.she opens the nest for.me to peek and comes for a stroke.
I dont have to touch the babies as i can see there all ok. 
First thing toffee did was clean patches babies and there doing ok.
Patch has gone back to her normal playful self


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm glad both buns are doing well. Toffee seems a good mum. Amazing how they take another's babies on. How old are they now? You'll soon be seeing the eyes open then chaos breaks out!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm sorry you've lost 2 babies Natzz Patch must of just not wanted to be a mum, but well done to Toffee for taking them on. It's wonderful to see them grow slowly, day by day, and if you keep an eye out on them, you should see their eyes start to open like little slits in a week or so.


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Yer toffee is doing a wonderfull job.
But my nxtdoor neighbours dog just go into my boys cage and looks like its broken his front paw im very worried on.way to vets. 
His such a darling to especially wen he was neuterd 2 years ago was soo good for the vet


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Bloomin heck.....I'd erect a six foot fence between you and your neighbours! The trouble it causes! Hope he's ok


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Diffrent neighbour and its already got a 6ft fence


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

How on earth did the dog get in?


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

He jumped my fence.....


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Crikey I dont know what to say, if the dog knows your rabbits are there & can get over the fence then will you feel they are safe?  Have you had a word with your neighbours?


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Yer im really worried now. Its not my neighbours dog.its her sons. My partner is just putting trellace up so he cant jump over. 
The dog probably jumped over coz my female.


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Poor bunny has a fractured sholder. Been given anti inflamitrys and hopefully this willl b ok


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Ooo nasty. Hope the anti inflams do the trick. Is he ok in himself? Not shocked or anything?


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes he was very shocked love him. But i kept stroking his cheeks.and by the end of.our visit.he was climbing up me to nudge me on the.nose as he alwasy does. 
Gota make sure his eating.ok.wich.he.is.


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Poor thumpa


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

i would seriously up your fencing/security that is around your garden, as once the dog knows there is rabbits there, it might well come back again and again, and next time you may not be so lucky with it.:In our old house, when I had a rabbit, the neighbours had a big lurcher type dog (not a nice one either), and it got in our garden and caught my rabbit. Although my Dad managed to whack it one to make it let go of the bun, it came back over and over, and as it was a big long legged dog, had no trouble bounding straight into the garden. It got to a point where I simply couldn't let my bun out of his hutch at all unless you stayed with him every second which was obvs impossible, so I gave him to my cousin as it wasn't fair on him being constantly cooped up.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Natzzhixon said:


> Poor thumpa


Awww poor boy xx


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

I mo i feel so bad for him. Thankfully we was in.the garden and sropped.it he was rwally crying.


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

While i was at the vet my.partner did.he put.up trelace. We was goin to do this ne way as i have a.bitch n dont want her pregnant.

U see thumpa wasnt out the cage at the time so my partner reinforced that to


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

How's Thumper?


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello unfortunately thumpa had to be put to sleep::cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm really sorry. Poor boy.


----------

